# Why'd the Chicken cross the road?



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Why did the chicken cross the road?(2)
BARACK OBAMA: The chicken crossed the road because it was time for a change!
The chicken wanted change!

JOHN MCCAIN: My friends, that chicken crossed the road because he recognized
the need to engage in cooperation and dialogue with all the chickens on the other side of the road.

SARAH PALIN: You betcha he crossed the road, but let?s not talk about that,
let?s talk about energy policy, and how gosh darn hard it is for a middle-class hockey mom to manage the budget of the only state in America with a massive surplus, especially while surrounded by countless Russian and Canadian chickens we have to keep an eye on.

HILLARY CLINTON: When I was First Lady, I personally helped that little
chicken to cross the road. This experience makes me uniquely qualified to ensure - right from Day One! - that every chicken in this country gets the chance it deserves to cross the road. But then, this really isn?t about me.

GEORGE W. BUSH: We don?t really care why the chicken crossed the road. We
just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road, or not. The chicken is either against us, or for us. There is no middle ground here.

DICK CHENEY: Where?s my gun?

COLIN POWELL: Now to the left of the screen, you can clearly see the satellite image of the chicken crossing the road.

BILL CLINTON: I did not cross the road with that chicken?What is your definition of crossing?

AL GORE: I invented the chicken.

JOHN KERRY: Although I voted to let the chicken cross the road, I am now against it! It was the wrong road to cross, and I was misled about the chicken?s intentions. I am not for it now, and will remain against it.

AL SHARPTON: Why are all the chickens white? We need some black chickens.

OPRAH: Well, I understand that the chicken is having problems, which is why he wants to cross this road so bad. So instead of having the chicken learn from his mistakes and take falls, which is a part of life, I?m going to give this chicken a car so that he can just drive across the road and not live his life like the rest of the chickens.

ANDERSON COOPER, CNN: We have reason to believe there is a chicken, but we
have not yet been allowed to have access to the other side of the road.

NANCY GRACE: That chicken crossed the road because he?s guilty! You can see
it in his eyes and the way he walks.

PAT BUCHANAN: To steal the job of a decent, hardworking American.

DR SEUSS: Did the chicken cross the road? Did he cross it with a toad? Yes, the chicken crossed the road, but why it crossed I?ve not been told.

ERNEST HEMINGWAY: To die in the rain? alone.

JERRY FALWELL: Because the chicken was gay! Can?t you people see the plain truth? That?s why they call it the ?other side.? Yes, my friends, that chicken is gay. And if you eat that chicken, you will become gay, too. I say we boycott all chickens until we sort out this abomination that the liberal media whitewashes with seemingly harmless phrases like the other side.? That chicken should not be crossing the road. It?s as plain and as simple as that.

GRANDPA: In my day, we didn?t ask why the chicken crossed the road. Somebody told us the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough.

ARISTOTLE: It is the nature of chickens to cross the road.

JOHN LENNON: Imagine all the chickens in the world crossing roads together, in peace.

ALBERT EINSTEIN: Did the chicken really cross the road, or did the road move
beneath the chicken?

COLONEL SANDERS: Did I miss one?

CONJURUS: I personally believe the chicken did cross the road. I'm not saying there isn't a chance that he didn't and that there might not really be proof that he did, but it just makes more sense to me to believe he crossed that road. As to why he crossed the road- well there's many answers to that. You should find the one you like best and choose that.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hahahahahaaaa almost all of these made me laugh out loud ahahaha :lol: 
thanks jesse


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I added my own answer at the end.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

He wasn't even crossing the road..he was just pissed off with the whole "What came first, the chicken or the egg debate" ...it caused him to have a existential crisis and he decided to kill himself.....it's his fault there's the whole... why did the chicken cross the road debate..bloody chicken!!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

lol Lyns.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

lol jesse <3 You constantly keep me amused.....in a good way of course


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> lol jesse <3 You constantly keep me amused.....in a good way of course


 :wink: 8)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LMAO Jesse!!

Too funny!!!!

I must post this on facebook!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## darkeye (Mar 3, 2010)

hehe very funny!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Conjurus said:


> COLONEL SANDERS: Did I miss one?












Here's one, Why'd the chicken cross the möbius strip?


Spoiler



To get to the same side


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Also, I´m no racist but:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Spirit said:


> He wasn't even crossing the road..he was just pissed off with the whole "What came first, the chicken or the egg debate" ...it caused him to have a existential crisis and he decided to kill himself.....it's his fault there's the whole... why did the chicken cross the road debate..bloody chicken!!


rotflol


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

I love this!


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road?(2)
> BARACK OBAMA: The chicken crossed the road because it was time for a change!
> The chicken wanted change!
> 
> ...


LOLOL...second time around even funnier!!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Spirit said:


> He wasn't even crossing the road..he was just pissed off with the whole "What came first, the chicken or the egg debate" ...it caused him to have a existential crisis and he decided to kill himself.....it's his fault there's the whole... why did the chicken cross the road debate..bloody chicken!!


I laughed hard at that one LOL...cant believe I missed it !!


----------

